# Zack Khan Customised Diet Plan



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone bough one from his website, if so any good?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest mate i know the blokes a beast and all but i think you could get the same kind of diet plan off the experienced people on here and its less money


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah just wondered if it would be worth it, his knowledge his worth it i think.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea dont get me wrong obviously he knows what he is doing but i think if you paid how ever much it is to get a personalised diet plan off him and post it on here someone would come up with a link thats near enough the same as what he has suggested.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

some arnt very personalised either, they just copy and paste or stick into a macro calculator


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

It's £30 ATM I am lean bulking but not putting on much size ATM as been I'll I really have a set meal plan I just track it on dailyburn app.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Put together a thread about goals, timespan and all that and see what people come up with then if you dont think its good enough then buy it end of the day its your own money but personally think people can put just as good of one together here for free


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Main goal ATM is to bulk up I'm around 14.5 stone ATM and want to be hitting 16 stone soon.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Get bigjim or clarkey to give you a customised plan and I'm sure the after service will be far better.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

This talk made me go and take look at his site services

http://www.zackkingkhan.com/Store.aspx?c=2


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

damn his PT sessions are not cheap!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Might as well give it a go and see what he suggest? You could lose £30 on a lot of things, but as TS suggested there are others who could also help you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll see if I can find a download link.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

send pscarbs a message mate. he will sort you out.


----------



## Aamon (Jun 15, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't, you can get everything you need online for free regarding meal/food plans - and nothing beats doing the research yourself, you'll learn much more than being spoon-fed.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Plenty on here will help ya out mate.

Post your diet up at the min and I'm sure a few pointers will be given


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Zak Khan knows what works for Zak Khan. Who's to say it will work for you? You need to learn your body, there's no universal method. Everyone's different.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Khan's Diet...










for his slin.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i can imagine it now:

08:00am get yer fookin breakfast:

fooking 6 eggs mother fcker

100g oats fck yeah


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Get bigjim or clarkey to give you a customised plan and I'm sure the after service will be far better.


yea its not as simple as here is a generic diet plan...

have to take lots into consideration... the goal, current diet, past diet, what foods you can and can't tolerate bw current bf % etc


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i can imagine it now:
> 
> 08:00am get yer fookin breakfast:
> 
> ...


sounds awesome lol.. £35 on its way to you mate lol :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i can imagine it now:
> 
> 08:00am get yer fookin breakfast:
> 
> ...


So true :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> damn his PT sessions are not cheap!


your paying for the name...

of rather tag along on his training sessions... be a right eye opener i think...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Remember when he was a BSN sponsored chap and they couldn't get him to plug anything decently! :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Remember when he was a BSN sponsored chap and they couldn't get him to plug anything decently! :lol:


Didn't realize he was sponsored by BSN at some point, anyone know the reason why he was dropped?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Didn't realize he was sponsored by BSN at some point, anyone know the reason why he was dropped?


gym gym took over :whistling:


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL wish i had the balls to charge £400. If it is a PT your after think about:

1. what qualifications they have, dont go for the 5 week trained ones, there are guys with masters degrees in this or atleast a few yrs exprience.

2. Actually care it's not about the money will offer a see how it is lesson, have an invested interest Vince gironda used to say not to ask the biggest guy in the gym for advice.

3. Plans ahead for you, this is what they are for not just throws together a programme.

4. Does not encapsulate too much teaches you not giving you a full vendor lock in so you become stuck with them.

5. Gives an assessment of health, gives tests such as BP and posture.

6. Asks previous lifestyle information.

7 Sets you SMART Goals.

8. Will try to reference what they say, not just regurgitate **** like fat gives you heart attac

k this is bull****, even if they don't have a degree and research themselves this is a lot more valuable than the muppets that just repeat the same old stuff they "heard".

9. Watches your form, corrects you helps you gives you confidence, if they let you do an exercise say deadlift and you can see your curving ur back and ur not a powerlifter or its not your 1rep max walk the **** out.

10. If they do not give you a warm-up on your first time before you atart an exercise as a PT Training session, walk the **** out and don't give him/her the respect to say why!

They should have a thread for something like this. A personalized programme happens face to face contact, imo it is better to do your own research, magazines are bunk though.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Didn't realize he was sponsored by BSN at some point, anyone know the reason why he was dropped?


probably cus hes nothing special? He aint no DY or close is he :whistling:

had to remove the Nutrex FB page when he was doing his US tour, just wanted to fly over and bang the t~~t! Then i heard how hes speaks, made it worse pmsl.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Barbell mafia said:


> damn his PT sessions are not cheap!


You being serious?

I used to pay £40 a session with someone who wasn't an IFBB pro, it's about the going rate in London.


----------

